# Really?



## dibbles (Jan 13, 2016)

I got my latest order from WSP the other day, minus my free color sample. I sent an email, to let them know. I got a quick response, and they said it would be sent. Today I got this. A bit of packaging overkill. I hate packing peanuts.


----------



## Muskette (Jan 13, 2016)

WOW! lol


----------



## newbie (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh for pity's sake!!! Who did that and what were they thinking? Do they not have envelopes at WSP? I hate wasteful packaging and there are times I won't buy from a merchant who packages so excessively. I'm not sure what the thinking behind it is.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh my! Did they run out of small boxes/envelopes or something?


IrishLass


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow just wow haha!
But I hope it's those environmentally friendly ones. They are made of wheat and you can just melt them in the water or throw into compost.
But still, it's just crazy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 13, 2016)

Crazy. However they always seem to overkill their packaging.


----------



## amd (Jan 13, 2016)

Oooohhh! I hate WSP packaging. It's like my cats KNOW it's a WSP box... they gather around me, anxiously waiting for me to empty the box so they can dive into the glorious peanuts. My last order, I thought I had things under control and had my 8 year old "take it out to the garbage". She knows the cats love the peanuts, so she took the box to the living room... peanuts were every where by the time I discovered it. So many other companies manage with brown wrapping, air bubble bags... why can't they? I think WSP (when they get a handle on the customer service) should take a look at their shipping department.

Of course, I'm also opinionated. I had very definite ideas about raising children... until I had them. :S


----------



## paillo (Jan 13, 2016)

My two most important sources of consumer and environmental guilt: packaging and sparkling mineral water Gerolsteiner Sprudel. Sadly, our single-stream trash/recycling company does not take cardboard even if taken apart and flattened. I'm now composting the wheat/rice noodles (a little difficult when the heap is frozen and they blow all over even with fresh heaps of leaves) but still have oodles of old noodles that are not compostable. These I've thrown in pillowcases to put under warm, multilayered cat shelters for our two ferals who sleep in the sheds. 

Why, oh why, do suppliers overpackage to the extent they do? A 3 oz. bottle of hair restorer from Amazon came in a 6x10" box full of peanuts. A tiny order of nose and ear studs in a box waaaayyyyy too large, the whole order could have been sent in a regular envelope. I order almost everything I need online, being way out in the boonies, and cringe every time I unpack a box   What can we do?


----------



## KristaY (Jan 13, 2016)

What in the..... WHAT??? Seriously, that's so STUPID. I can only imagine a person on the packing line, trying to save time by partially filling a box with peanuts, then here comes the item..... "Oh well, I'll just throw it in this box and hurry to the next order." The big box, all the peanuts, the generated shipping label ~ all for a FREE item! I bet upper management would not be happy with this person. Talk about mis-management of packaging supplies. If it were me, I'd be furious!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 13, 2016)

USPS flat rate envelope.
Is that too simple and easy?!?

Just askin'. The idea of pillow cases stuffed with the foam peanuts and tucked in a sheltered corner would just attract stinkin' possums here. They'll run Little Cat off to steal her food.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 13, 2016)

That's beyond silly. If that box showed up, I'd be so excited thinking maybe they sent me an additional freebie. Then I'd be super disappointed and annoyed at the waste. Though, I guess they did send you a freebie in the form of packing peanuts.


----------



## Aline (Jan 13, 2016)

Glad I'm not the only one to be annoyed at WSP. I don't get free shipping being in Hawaii and the last order I received used really heavy compacted foam to package a dozen 4 oz FO bottles, making the shipping $41 because the packaging alone weighed more than a pound!

And the worst thing is that they will not tell you how much shipping is before you order. For this reason I am only ordering once a year from them when the sale is on. I ordered 4 x 1 lb bottles this time and the shipping was $35 :sick:

Sympathy please :cry:


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 13, 2016)

Aline said:


> Glad I'm not the only one to be annoyed at WSP. I don't get free shipping being in Hawaii and the last order I received used really heavy compacted foam to package a dozen 4 oz FO bottles, making the shipping $41 because the packaging alone weighed more than a pound!
> 
> And the worst thing is that they will not tell you how much shipping is before you order. For this reason I am only ordering once a year from them when the sale is on. I ordered 4 x 1 lb bottles this time and the shipping was $35 :sick:
> 
> Sympathy please :cry:



You get sympathy for exorbitant shipping costs, but I'll temper with a teeny bit of snark since you do live in a tropical paradise. At least you can console yourself sipping on an umbrella dotted frosty drink while walking along the beach.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 13, 2016)

Aline said:


> I don't get free shipping being in Hawaii/QUOTE]
> 
> OK, so there is a downside to living in Hawaii after all. ;-)


----------



## Aline (Jan 13, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> You get sympathy for exorbitant shipping costs, but I'll temper with a teeny bit of snark since you do live in a tropical paradise. At least you can console yourself sipping on an umbrella dotted frosty drink while walking along the beach.



LOL - see that's just a cliche! I haven't been to the beach for months as I'm stuck up the mountain with no car. And it's really _really_ cold at night in the winter - under 60F right now. Brrrrr.


----------



## Aline (Jan 13, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Aline said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get free shipping being in Hawaii/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Susie (Jan 13, 2016)

Uh-huh...been to Maui, it is cool at night all the time.  Gorgeous, lusciously scented cool night air.  Gorgeous, lovely warm days with rainbows all the time.  Whale migration season.  My heart bleeds for you.  

Seriously, though, the prices are outrageous, especially the shipping.


----------



## Aline (Jan 13, 2016)

Susie said:


> Uh-huh...been to Maui, it is cool at night all the time.  Gorgeous, lusciously scented cool night air.  Gorgeous, lovely warm days with rainbows all the time.  Whale migration season.  My heart bleeds for you.
> 
> Seriously, though, the prices are outrageous, especially the shipping.



He he. I know how lucky I am really  It is beautiful and fragrant here and no matter where I go I always can't wait to get back.


----------



## Susie (Jan 13, 2016)

Yep, I am telling my hubby that we must go there!  He likes to scuba dive, you see, and I love watching the whale migration.  It is a win-win!


----------



## regansoap (Jan 21, 2016)

You should live in uk all it does is rain!!!!!    Amazon UK does the same with the stupid packaging


----------



## JPicasso (Jan 27, 2016)

I can't find the write-ups I've read on this but I can shed some light on the packaging.

Many companies that do a lot of shipping get a break on their shipping costs by standardizing their box sizes (especially amazon).  I'ts better for a shipping company like FedEx or UPS to be able to count on similarly sized items fitting in a truck or other shipping container.  MUCH easier for them to pack 1000 of the same sized box than 1000 different sized containers.  The cost in manpower to efficiently jam the different box sizes in a truck is costs more than just relying on a box that is oversized, but will effectively support more boxes of the same size.

I've moved my family several times by myself and I will attest to this: packing the lamp in the huge box seems like a waste of space, but really, saves time and effort over trying to fit the lamp in the UHaul by just wrapping it in packing material, or using a crazy sized box.


So that said, it does seem like they could have stuffed an envelope for your single ziplock bag.  :mrgreen:


----------



## paillo (Jan 27, 2016)

Good point about UPS truck drivers and packing, JPicasso, I hadn't thought of that. I know how hard the UPS and FedEx drivers in my area work anyway, they really work hard and long hours...


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 27, 2016)

What about a soaper-diver trip to Hawaii? The soapers could visit Aline and other Hawaii soapers, the divers could dive, and all of us could enjoy the beach and whales! 

The thing about packaging in consistent size packaging has merit, but it sometimes has been taken to an illogical extreme. UPS has gone to "dimensional packaging" rates where they charge higher rates for shipping overly light but bulky packages. I think this policy is a response to the large companies like Amazon and others (WSP?) choosing to use huge-mongous boxes to ship teeny-tiny items. This is definitely driving up shipping costs for everyone.


----------



## Aline (May 6, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> What about a soaper-diver trip to Hawaii? The soapers could visit Aline and other Hawaii soapers, the divers could dive, and all of us could enjoy the beach and whales!



I love visits! Actually I'm looking for a cat-sitter from August 4-18 if anyone is interested!


regansoap said:


> You should live in uk all it does is rain!!!!!    Amazon UK does the same with the stupid packaging



I am from the UK but funny thing is I only remember the lovely cool sunny days....


----------

